# White Widow day 53



## warfish (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a White Widow from Seedsman Seeds at day 53.  This pic really doesnt do the colors justice.  I am going to snag my wifes camera tomorrow and try to get some good pics of her


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> This is a White Widow from Seedsman Seeds at day 53.  This pic really doesnt do the colors justice.  I am going to snag my wifes camera tomorrow and try to get some good pics of her



You shld keep that for BPOTM....simply stunning dude...beautiful colors..


----------



## warfish (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Hamster   I am hoping with my wifes good camera tomorrow to get a real keeper of a pic.  If I do I think I will save that one for the BPOTM contest, hehe


----------



## 420benny (Mar 3, 2010)

She is sure pretty and I would know that is a widow by her looks. Nice job. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## hydrotoker (Jan 23, 2011)

beautiful plants. Makes me want to grow the rest of my WW seeds


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great Pic Warfish


----------



## nova564t (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you smoked any of the leaves yet?:hubba: :hitchair: :giggle: :laugh: :rofl: 
Nice looking plant, almost done??


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Zelen|chuk (Jan 29, 2011)

:holysheep: Whoa,I'm currently growing the same ones,i got my seeds from seedsman too! :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking good War!


----------



## niteshft (Jan 29, 2011)

Thread is almost a year old.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

looks like the leaves alone will produce some killer hash


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2011)

This thread is near two years old, but since it was commented on recently I thought that I would add that I still have a mom from this batch of seedsman seeds white widow (one of only two strains I have kept) and after all this time it is still my favorite herb to puff.  After trying out around 25 variety since I still have not found one more suitable to my needs. 
I had two distinct phenotypes, one was a typical sativa structure that 4 of the 5 seeds grew out like but the 5th took on a more indica style of growth, with nice dense buds and great sugar production.  That's the one I still run today and puff almost exclusively.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats on finding a keeper that works for you the way you want it to


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks ozzydiodude   I did just place a new seed order though to try to find a new flavor to add to the mix so I don't tire of this one, hehe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

We,re always hunting for our next favorite strain


----------



## Dr.Drow (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice find, my favorite smoke [atm] is ogkush/jherer from emerald triangle. i recently popped some ogkush/giesel from caliconnect, but it nannerd so Im  poppin some ak/whitewidow from greenhouse that supposedly delivers. ill be trying some TGA PB if it ever gets back in stock.


----------



## Irish (Dec 13, 2011)

warfish, bet that tga plushberry and ww would be very good!:hubba:  i can't settle on any one. i like em all! lol...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 13, 2011)

:aok:   Looks dank my friend.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

great coloring, sick man absolutely sick!


----------

